# Sexing adult jewel cichlids



## zyglet1 (Jul 1, 2009)

There seems to be a lot of conflicting information when it comes to sexing adult cichlids. I have a tank full of jewel cichlids and I wanted to try to sex them... preferably without venting them. Does anyone have information about sexing this specific species of Cichlid?


----------



## buzz4520 (May 22, 2009)

The tail is the key. Females have a red edge and a bit of color on the top of the tail which fades out about half way down to a yellowish gray. Males have a latticework of red and sky blue markings throughout the tail, top to bottom, and in all the way to the body. The difference occurs while the fish are still very young. This is the best way I've found to tell them apart. These are just about as bad to sex as Oscars. I have 1 jewel and I've done alot of research my self and this was the best thing that I came accross to tell them apart besides seeing them spawn first hand. Hopes this helps.


----------

